# HVAC Work



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There's nothing in the NEC that even remotely addresses your question. Must be some local fuel gas code or mechanical code you're dealing with.


----------



## garfield (Jul 30, 2009)

TDonlan said:


> I'm installing some emergency stops for some boilers. I guess under their new code, e-stops are required at each boiler room entrance in case they smell gas.
> 
> In any event, I'm told that I need to put tags on the e-stops. Does anyone know if there is any required wording on the tags? Tried to get ahold of the boiler inspector but we're playing phone tag. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!


We installed e-stops at the entrances labeled "boiler disconnect".


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

Is not an electrical code. It is so if the boiler is on fire or had some vessel rupture you do not have to go in the boiler room to shut it down.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

garfield said:


> We installed e-stops at the entrances labeled "boiler disconnect".


 It is rare that an "e-stop" would be a disconnect. In my opinion the term disconnect should be reserved for a switch that physically disconnects the power conductors.


----------



## spider monkey (Jul 12, 2011)

Needs to be a red operator with a yellow tag stating e-stop.


----------



## garfield (Jul 30, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> It is rare that an "e-stop" would be a disconnect. In my opinion the term disconnect should be reserved for a switch that physically disconnects the power conductors.


These were small carwash boilers and we actually did run the conductors through the estop in lieu of a contactor etc. There was a separate lockable disconnect at the boiler.


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

Just put "Emergency boiler shut off" done this many times and have never gotten a violation.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

Emergency boiler shut off sounds good to me too. I am wondering is there any type of gas detector tied into a control circuit along with the e-stops?


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

MattMc said:


> Emergency boiler shut off sounds good to me too. I am wondering is there any type of gas detector tied into a control circuit along with the e-stops?


 
If you are concerned about igniting gas that may be in the combustion chamber when the boiler starts a heating cycle pretty much all combustion controls have a purge cycle before gas and ignition are turned on, as well as a post purge cycle.

Gas in the room - it could be in any room or space where the gas piping runs if i twould be damaged or develop a leak.


----------

